# F-106 Cockpit Familiarization Trainer



## jcdeboever (Dec 3, 2016)

Convair F-106 Delta Dart from the 60's and 70's. 

1.



 

2.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 3, 2016)

My understanding is the Dart was a hard plane to fly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 3, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> My understanding is the Dart was a hard plane to fly.



That is mine as well. Very good info on this site when you allocate the time. I have been biting off chunks this past week. Very fascinating to me. 
F-106 Delta Dart by Convair


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 3, 2016)

Clicking on some of the links, it shows that only a handful of these puppies surviving.  One is at the Yanks Air Museum in Chino.  Which is walking distance from the Planes of Fame museum. I grew up in Chino and never visited the Yanks site.

Gotta go back.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 3, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Clicking on some of the links, it shows that only a handful of these puppies surviving.  One is at the Yanks Air Museum in Chino.  Which is walking distance from the Planes of Fame museum. I grew up in Chino and never visited the Yanks site.
> 
> Gotta go back.



Yup, I noticed that and figured it wasn't far from you.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 3, 2016)

About 25 minutes.


----------

